# New member from Washington State :)



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone -
My name is Andi, I live in the Seattle/Tacoma area in Washington with my DH, twin girls, three cats, and three Saharan Uromastyx lizards. Thanks to Anne (MissAnne2u) for letting me know about this site.

We adopted Kiki FuzzButt (a.k.a. Her Royal Hiney) over eight years ago. She is a princess and thinks that SHE pays the mortgage on the house. We are merely her humble humans, here on earth to serve her LOL!

Fuzzy:









FuzzButt was a single princess until my daughter fell in love with a tiny bundle of black fir from a rescue group two years ago. Monkey came to us two days before Christmas, and our house hasn't been the same since then 8O He's wonderful, way too smart for his own good, and thinks he's a dog. His favorite things are playing fetch, helping with cooking (he has his own stool in the kitchen he's allowed on, cuz he can't be on the kitchen counters), and going for walks on his leash. 

Monkey:

















We got a "play-buddy-brother" for Monkey three months later because he was tormenting FuzzButt, who is too much of a princess to play with him. Jet came to us through the same rescue group, and he is an amazing gentleman of a cat. We call him our Hunka-Hunka Boy. He loves to play with Monkey and wrestle, but he is also a total lap-cat and loves nothing more than to snuggle up and be handsome 

Jet:









Monkey and Jet are inseparable... Best Buddies:

















We also have three Uromastyx lizards, one for almost a year and two babies who are about six months old. The cats love watching them, and "help" with feeding and cage cleaning LOL!

Andi


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Andi!

My royal diva is Cinderella. And aren't black kitties just wonderful? I love the snuggling pictures. And yes, I have discovered wildlife, even if my twins are just furr babies. 


Marie, staff to:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your furkids are very cute!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Your furfamily is gorgeous. How can you tell Jet and Monkey apart??


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your time here. 

I was wondering about telling the 2 black boys apart too. Looks like Monkey's face may be a little narrower, but that's all I can see....


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, they're about 5 lb. different. Monkey is very long and lean, and Jet is a big chunk (not overweight, just very solid) Their voices and personalities are so different also. When they wrestle, it's like a Tasmanian devil rolling across the room LOL! 

They're all indoor only because of the busy street behind our house, and our neighbors who don't ever fix or vaccinate any of their many many cats. 

Last summer we built them an outdoor enclosure so they can be outside, but be contained. They LOVE it, spend a lot of time out there basking in the sun and watching birds 

Spoiled little buggers...









Andi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great enclosure! And what beautiful cats! I love black cats, no insult intended to the Diva!


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

::::::::: Waves Hi to Andi ::::::::::

Your kitties are sooooo gorgeous !!!! I can't wait to see them in person ! And maybe you can help me figure out how I might make one of those enclosures on our back porch. My kitties would love to be able to go outside during the summer.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! what beautiful furrys! :heart a great enclosure too, lucky furrys!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Loved your introduction of your fur family. Cat enclosure is awesome. You will love it here.


----------



## Ladylefty (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Andi!


----------

